# Re-trimming Door Cards...??? Need an old post



## ophatlineo (Jul 20, 2001)

a while ago someone re-trimmed their corrado Door Cards with some gray-ish alcantara (ultrasuede), does anyone have that link still...or some other link with the same idea ??
thanks in advance.


----------



## PyroPopTrt (Oct 10, 1999)

*Re: Re-trimming Door Cards...??? Need an old post (ophatlineo)*

Here is the link:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=747854


----------

